# i need help naming someone...



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

This little girl needs a name. We keep calling her "the new puppy" or "the little girl" LOL

Andy, we've been considering Bailey and Switches name to make up part of her name... But I am stumped.

Perhaps you guys can give me some ideas.

We're so excited....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought about OFKs Bailey's Blazin Blue 'Cuda 

it might sound dumb but i thought of a barracuda because while they are a great looking fish, they should be respected because they are powerful. I dunno.. Just one idea of many to come..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am bad for names but CUTE PUP!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yes I am realizing how terrible I am too......


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i like the name Iris. but i kinda suck at picking names too. well girl names...i have never named any girl dog of mine only the boys.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

love the name Sita


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Ohhhh man you got one of the OFK puppies. I am hating sooooo bad. I wanted one but I rent, so I dont want to risk it and then have to give the pup away. You know that knowone will take better care of pups than us.  

Im ok and Blue is getting bigger and bader, dude he is getting ripped up. His 1st birthday is tomorrow. 

I lik wird names for my pets. 

What about:

Britney
Athena
Lady D
Princess Fiona
Missy


Ill keep thinking and update you.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
*hiss* i want an OFK puppy! but i mean... BAD MEGAN. no puppies. none... not yet......

ANYWAYS.
girl names. i hav ea boy name if i ever get a boy in my mind, but this isn't my puppy and isn't a girl lmao.

names names names.
are you wnating us to find a registered name? like the long name?
or the call name?
or both?
lmao


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I suck at names... After all I have a dog named Cree Cree, Pig and Pork Chop lmfao. You don't to ask me for call names.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I suck at names... After all I have a dog named Cree Cree, Pig and Pork Chop lmfao. You don't to ask me for call names.


I love your style of naming. I had a pet snake called Fluffy, lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What theme are you looking for? Like I have themes like the matrix crew trinity and new, then the storm names, then the names like kaos, ruckus, rage, etc.... so have yo thought about a theme or when you see the right name that is what it will be.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i want something majestic sounding....... 

something you can look in awe at, but you know to keep your distance


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

ohh that will help........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow Congrats OZ! I suck at naming, Raisin and Lady went nameless for weeks, lucky for Ray she got a good name, poor Lady we ended up just going with Lady because we couldn't think of anything better lol.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Syclone?????????????????


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> *hiss* i want an OFK puppy! but i mean... BAD MEGAN. no puppies. none... not yet......
> 
> ANYWAYS.
> ...


both paper names and call.. im stumped. really, really stumped.

I wanna see the lil girl in action, and it might start turnin the hamster wheel..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like the reg name you came up with! Cyclone is a cool name what about mischief, steel, phoenix, venom,


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You mean the OFK's Bailey's Blue Blazin Cuda? What the heck would the call name be?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Call name doesn't have to have anything to do with reg name so you could still give her whatever call name you wanted.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What ever you want! it does not have to match the reg name. Pick a call name first and the reg name will come....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! holly we posted at the same time! lol


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just type female dog names into the search bar. a bunch of stuff will pop up you should beable to make up your mind after sorting through hundreds of names...thats how i picked out my boy name for the ofk pup im getting.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if she had that name you could call her blaze!
thats usually a boy name, but i tend to like names that are usually used for the opposite sex.

whenever people learn that my dog's name is Rudi they always call her a boy lmao
Belle is a girl, obv but apparently she looks like a boy *shakes fist*

hmmm.
i love the name Lijah. Like Elijah without the E.
it's a cute girl name, i think. I dunno about beautiful but keep anyone away, though.
ill be back with something else soon... haha


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think Honor is a cool sounding name. I also like Genesis.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You mean the OFK's Bailey's Blue Blazin Cuda? What the heck would the call name be?


Oh sh??, that is hot. I like it, and the call could be name Cuda.


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You mean the OFK's Bailey's Blue Blazin Cuda? What the heck would the call name be?


It could be "OFK's Bailey's Blue Blazin CuDDa"

Call name DeeDee. :hammer:

I like Cuda too though.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how about ofk's "dancing blue diva". I think its one letter to much


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how about ofk's "dancing blue diva". I think its one letter to much


that'll be on the consideration list... thanks!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OFK Bailey's Switchin' Up The Game. 

BOTH names in one! Lol.


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

BAILEY IS AS SWEET NAME FOR HER


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

next dog i get (female) im going to name her patience. name on paperwork will be patience pays


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd give her , her own unique name your other two are related in some way or you want to use the names in a kennel name of sorts.

If you can think of a theme or topic to go with what you want I'll gladly work on some names for you.

Something majestic was the only real clue you gave us LOL

OFK's Baby Blue Baroness

OFK Majestic Blue Beauty

OFK Imperial Princess


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Swailey? LMAO, like that episode of How I Met Your Mother.... Swarley


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

since its a blue brindle call her ofk's "Blue Brinda"


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Gypsy? \]o_o


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

call her ofk's "azul goddess" it means blue goddess.
i like to through in variations of words with different languages.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> call her ofk's "azul goddess" it means blue goddess.
> i like to through in variations of words with different languages.


actually that would be "diosa azul" mi amigo. Spanish is my first language I love givin people a hard time LOL

I like that though...

It doesn't have to be majestic. After seeing that video she looks like she's gonna be a lil trouble maker... Did you see her trying to get out of the pool?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL, she tried to PULL the pool, gotta love them OFK doggies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well azul means blue any way


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well she is gonna be a puller name her after something that pulls alot of weight like western star like the big rigs. or a tug boat.
or a train

http://www.thomasthetankshop.com/thomas-the-tank-shop-525-118-wooden_railway___molly-engines.htm


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Freightliner???


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OFK's Ragin' Night Sky 

OFK's Heart of a Lion

OFK's Tha Real Deal

OFK's Blue McCoy

OFK's Blue Grit (hahaha i had to type that one in)

OFK's Diamond in the Ruff


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Peterbuilt.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Peterbuilt.


LOL I'm not naming my female peterbuilt, international, mack or volvo ROFL

but what about some famous boats?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

bailey's comet....

Bailey's Southern Thang

Southern Blue Belle (hahahaha)


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Donzi is a famous boat brand...expensive too... As is Baja. K. Thats all I got.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how about OFK's "Miss Behavin"


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> how about OFK's "Miss Behavin"


dude... i like it... a lot


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i have one named miss demeaner


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OFK's Ain't Miss Behaving
Call name: Naughty

OFK's A Lil' Miss Chievous 
Call Name: Envy

OFK's U Look Envious
Call name Envy

OFK's Here Comes Trouble
Call name: Naughty

OFK's Make "Weigh" for Me
MeMe

OFK's Outta My Weigh
Call name : Loca

OFK's Do The Locomotion
Call name : Loca


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I like Loca as a call name. that passed thru my head but i didnt write it down. Ive been concentrating on registered names. But anyway, thank you!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

Mamacita!!! Chino + Mamacita!!! Too cute!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

...ooohhhh....name her Rikers! Then you have Chino & Rikers!!!:rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I said Mamacita to Jaime the other day and she looked at me like I was crazy!! LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Mamacita reminds of the girl with HUGEEEE boobs on Real Chance of Love. Riker would be a cute name!...it sounds more masculine though. OZ, go look at names of Greek and Roman Goddesses, Drinks (Liquors), Old (or new) songs...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Some cool call names LOL, Ok I just started with a couple I have in my file...

Adira

Azure

Azzurra

Allura


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like names with meanings behind them so I always look at hebrew names and sanskirt region names. they have some good ones.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

How about OFK's Bailey's Cream o' the Crop? or Bailey's Blue Cream? I have a lil miss b.a. It's stands for bad a$$ or bad attitude. She was that way as a pup but is the sweetest one I have now.


----------



## South_Stockton (Sep 21, 2009)

took me and my gf about two weeks to decide on Remy. it came to us while we were drinking haha. so i say just let it come to you naturally. the brown tints remind me of soda. name her Cola. im the worse at names so yah.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

well if you want to name her after her mom you can do something like
OFK's "Bailey flips the switch"


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for all the input guys, its been great! keep it comin!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Since Halloween time will be close when she comes home

Play on B for Baily and Witched for Switch and just some plain old Halloween fin names

OFK'*s Witch[* Spell On U

OFK's I'm B Witched

OFK's Halloween Hottie

OFK's Blue Enchantress

Call Name ideas to go with it - Sabrina, Spirit, Magic, Spell, Enchantress (Tess), Goblin,
Halo(Taken from Halloween), Broomhilda (Hildie)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol I thought about OFKS Blue Nightmare LOL


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

is it me or she is a merle dog?
cute pup BTW. good luck


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

crocro49 said:


> is it me or she is a merle dog?
> cute pup BTW. good luck


Hardly.

In any case color is a color, my intentions are to have a working dog so its function over form, but yes she's adorable!!! :roll:


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

what are the other names you are trying to use in there... is this a call name or registered name...?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm taking input on both call and register, any input is appreciated. I'm open to ANY suggestions right now


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

then spell dancing dancin instead...


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> call her ofk's "azul goddess" it means blue goddess.
> i like to through in variations of words with different languages.


I like this one... you could also call her Azul & it is not COMMON!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I know i just dont like it as a call name. Azul. I mean i know its not common, its spanish, my first language.. I'm having a hard time deciding LOL I probably won't til a couple of days or even a week of having the pup in the house


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> OFK's Make "Weigh" for Me
> MeMe
> 
> OFK's Outta My Weigh
> Call name : Loca


I like these too also!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I LOVE the outta my weigh..

And I think Chino and Loca sounds good together LOL


----------



## RubysBoxers (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep I agree!! So then you have it! Even if she never pulls that is still the pitty way... get outta my way - it's mine - i saw it first... etc... I like Chino & Loca

fair is fair here are my names- my pitties...
Playboy is - Ruby's Don't Hate The Player
Bunny is - Ruby's Hate The Game
P-Dawg is -Ruby's Prima Donna (she was the only pup here)

my boxers... outta house... the usual theme is magick
Ruby's Lil Red Riding Hood aka Red
Ruby's Practice What You Preach aka Bully (Owned by a man named Barry White)
Ruby's Captain Hook's Treasure aka Captain
Ruby's Mirror Mirror On The Wall
Ruby's Mystic Divas Deja Vu

Ruby's Enchanted Black Tie Affair
Ruby's Mystical Midnite Eclipse
Ruby's Smokin Wizard
Ruby's Shazams Working Up A Storm

Name of all my boxer's dam is Tiger Lily VI (I was not oringinal enough so they added the roman numerals at AKC)

I have more... But I think you found it already!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ofk's "Weight On ME"
Ofk's "Weight up"


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Ofk's "Weight On ME"
> Ofk's "Weight up"


lol weight up nice


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

all my dogs are named after virtues since my name and the hubby's are virtues in meaning....we have no registered dogs but they are all registered with hyphenated last names with the vet and home again! lol

Once you guys have her in house, it will come to you!


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm not really good with names either but she is a cute pup


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

how about OFK's "Tenacity"
It means strength, or power or quality of being!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Weigh 2 Tenacious

Call name Loca


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I like it alot


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

and it fits on papers
OFK's "Weigh 2 Tenacious" exactly 25 lettersor spaces used its all they allow


----------



## princess tanka (Sep 27, 2009)

i got my girl 3 weeks ago nd here are some names i juggled with

tanker
piglet
tinkerbell
talerrah (ta ler rah?)
jardelle
turdy 
princess
misty (decided too sad as it was the name of the dog i grew up with )
trouble
mischief

i chose tanka in the end but call her princess tanka when she is a good girl and she smiles 

oops, missed the last page with the name you decided on!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

"OFK's Weigh 2 Tenacious" 

call name possibilities now...

I like the register name...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

these are call names im thinking of 

angeline

amara- means eternal

loca

addisen- strong woman


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

caden - means little fighter..

caprice = beautiful


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

call her "Aeon" Like Aeon Flux you know: Aeon Flux is a mysterious assassin working for the Monicans, a group of rebels trying to overthrow the government. The movie. the word means built to last forever or a billion years x10 to the 9th power. or it means "age"
"Forever" "Eternity" I will look for more.

ok how about one of these

Nerissa - Created by Shakespeare for a character in his play 'The Merchant of Venice'

Vivien - as the name of the Lady of the Lake 

Lalla - Means "tulip" in Persian. .

Ayla


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Bairbre - A derivative of a greek word meaning 'savage,uncouth' after the probably mythical,St.Barbara. Currently it is not in much use as a girls name but fit for a dog!
bring it back to ierland were these fine animals started.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i like names after pitdogs of the past,it keeps a bit of authinticity,my dogs named banjo after ch banjo,it was a after thought but it fit.


----------

